# Solo Goat Keeping - Rant



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

[rant]
I know, I know, we've seen a few rants in the past few weeks.

But what is it with folks who insist on keeping a single goat? I don't see that here, obviously, but at other forums. Seriously, did these people not do a single ounce of research? Did they not figure out that goats are HERD animals and need to be part of a herd? It is like they didn't even bother with a quick google search, you know, to learn some basic goat care 101 that would take a minute to read.

Nope, they get one, not a pair. And then they're all confused as to why their goat is now screaming and stressed out. Want a solution? Get another goat! But then some folks say "oh no, I can only have one" and then ask if a duck, or chicken, or dog would be an acceptable companion...NO! A thousand times NO! Then I feel like this:










I'm also mad at the breeders who would sell a single goat to a new owner with no other goats. I asked SO many questions when I sold my first goat, to ensure he was going to a responsible new owner.

I keep my cool, honestly, when I try to provide information to these folks. For the goat's sake, I want them to provide what the goat needs. But you can't force people to do what it is right. You can only hope that they listen to you and others who are telling them the same thing: that goats need the companionship or another goat or similar animal (like a sheep, despite the dietary differences).

It seems you can give them as many links to good information as possible, refer them to books on the subject matter. But THEY NO LISTEN!

[/rant]


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hear ya ! What i dont understand is what's so hard in keeping two ?
Its not like two are going to put you in the poor house , IMO.
If you cant afford two , you probably shouldnt have one !
There are many reasons why its just not a good idea to have only one...
Just saying...


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I give people benefit of doubts that they have their reasons for keeping only one goat. I also know of some single goat families that work for them. Some people keep one horse and horse are herd animals too. As for asking if a dog or chicken can be companions to the goat...at least the owner is trying. Ultimately they may either get another goat or get rid of the goat. Someday I may just end up with one goat if one by one they die in old age.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've had only one goat many times thru out my life. There were no issues. I've always spent a lot of time with my animals but only once when I got an adult goat that lived in a herd did I have any issues with blatting. 2 may be ideal but I don't think its a necessity if the owner spends quality time with their animals. Jmo. I do know when I get to the selling point I will point out that they are herd animals and 2 is better than 1 and why but I don't know that it would be a selling deal breaker. Depends on the buyer.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's not that big of a deal to me. I have a family friend that has had a single goat for years and it has worked out just fine! The goat is happy and healthy. He doesn't even clip the goats hooves, he set out rocks and roofing for the goat to climb on and the goats hooves look marvelous. It's not a deal breaker with a sell either. I tell them that they are better in pairs, but it's up to them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There are people with one goat and they take the best care of them.
But for people just starting out with goats , I think its best to educate them on the pros of having multiple goats 
There are soooooo many pros there just isnt enough time in the day to list them all


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont like this rant. Im gunna tell you why. 
Single goat mean PETS.
Pets means tons of love.
They will adapt. Iv seen.and heard about it a thousand times. 
Id sell a single goat as long as the persion realizes that its gunna take a few weeks of the goat crying before it adapts. 
Horses are saposed to be together too. But ellie my one horses mom died 11/11/11 (broke both our hearts) and ever since then shes been alone. Guess who her friends are? My goats. She was alone for a while untill we got goats. When the goats are pened she will put her head in the pen (if possible) and talk to them. She flips if we take the goats from her. She accidentally hurt one the other day (not bad) and you could see how bad she felt from body language and in her eyes. 
So yes another smaller animal can be a mate to the goat. Atleast thei trying. A goat dosent need a goat. Just like a horse dosent need a horse.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can see your points and I also can agree with them.
But when I think of taking a baby goat on its own and listening to their heartbreaking cries just kills me. I wouldnt want to do that to any of mine. Just saying.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

It bothers me too but we can't do anything but educate. The boss has a single Pygmy wether with horns and excuse me but he is an butt head. He attacks people and rams cars. My worst pet peeve is the cows come in to be milked (tie stall) and when we feed them he picks a lady and full blown jumps and butts her in the head. Out of boredom and orneriness. They taught him that playing with humans was ok. *sigh* It's "cute". 

I steer clear of "Buster". He's mean. 

But what can we do?


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> I dont like this rant. Im gunna tell you why.
> Single goat mean PETS.
> Pets means tons of love.
> They will adapt. Iv seen.and heard about it a thousand times.
> ...


If only one goat did mean PET all the time. Sadly it doesn't. Sure, there are people with solo goats and those animals are perfectly happy. There are other people who aren't interested in having a single goat for a pet. They want one to eat weeds. They think all you have to do is get yourself a goat, any goat, usually the cheaper the better; throw it out in the back and it'll clear the weeds. Then they gripe because the goat is noisy. Then they claim they had no idea the animal would eat their rosebushes first and the weeds last. Then they're calling people who know and care for goats when the goat gets sick or they decide they don't want it. Before long, you've got an animal that is people shy, poorly nourished and probably sick being bounced to yet another owner. 
I get calls from people wanting to buy goats to eat their weeds. I tell them "I sell dairy goats, Home Depot sells weed eaters."
I like this rant just fine.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

elchivito said:


> If only one goat did mean PET all the time. Sadly it doesn't. Sure, there are people with solo goats and those animals are perfectly happy. There are other people who aren't interested in having a single goat for a pet. They want one to eat weeds. They think all you have to do is get yourself a goat, any goat, usually the cheaper the better; throw it out in the back and it'll clear the weeds. Then they gripe because the goat is noisy. Then they claim they had no idea the animal would eat their rosebushes first and the weeds last. Then they're calling people who know and care for goats when the goat gets sick or they decide they don't want it. Before long, you've got an animal that is people shy, poorly nourished and probably sick being bounced to yet another owner.
> I get calls from people wanting to buy goats to eat their weeds. I tell them "I sell dairy goats, Home Depot sells weed eaters."
> I like this rant just fine.


Couldn't agree more. It's all circumstantial!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

They never said for weed eating so I figured pet

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> They never said for weed eating so I figured pet
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Weed eating was just one example. In much the same way that people get a dog because they think they want a dog, then throw it out in the back yard and pay no attention to it and then wonder why it barks, the same thing happens to goats all the time.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My Peggy Sue was bought as a single goat and has been our only goat on several occasions in the course of her life. If I ever moved back to the city I would sell the rest of my herd but keep Peggy Sue, as she could very well live in an apartment. 

She is a pygmy, and tiny, so when she has no goaty companions she just spends all her time in the house with me. I think if you are going to have a single you must spend a lot of time with the goat or have a proven goat companion animal, as goats are very social creatures. I do think they can compensate with non-goaty friends.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I feel EXTREMELY offended by this. I only have one goat, but I got her as a baby. She grew up in MY house with humans with NO other goats and she turned JUST FINE! There are goats out there that don't HAVE to have a companion. Another reason she can't have a friend is that she MIGHT have CL. I'm sorry but I can't take a chance of infecting another goat. I'm stressed out enough with her just as it is. And getting another goat that already has CL is NOT an option. Her barn is not big enough for another goat. My Uncle built it with his bare hands and thought it was big enough for two but turns out it isn't. Miracle did have a friend for a while but her friend, Abby, got CL. That's where all of my problems with CL and my family started. I'm sorry but, I'm pretty damn proud of the goat I have. She is so much better off with her in my care than my Uncle's. So what she got an infectious disease? So what she doesn't have a friend? At least she gets fresh clean water, grain, and hay everyday. She has toys she can play with and we give her plenty of attention. I'm really friggin' sick and tired of people lecturing me about getting my goat a friend. She is MY goat and I know what is best for MY goat, just like all of you know whats best for your goats. I think i need to take a breather before ny head explodes...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am sorry you feel offended. It is easy for us to anthropomorphize goats, making them seem human. But they're not, and they have different needs than us. It is in the best interest of a goat or other herd animal to be a part of a herd. To keep a goat alone just seems irresponsible, in my opinion. 

Remember, we are all entitled to different opinions.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have a problem with single goats either. Horses, sheep and cattle are herd animals and do well alone. I have a doe who would love to be an "only child" as she hates other goats. Dogs are pack animals are are fine alone. Its all in how you manage it. Yes, they scream, neight, blat ect for a few days until they get used to being alone. They do the same when they are weaned.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't have ACCESS to another goat! For space reasons and for disease reasons! It's not like I neglect her at all. It's not a NEED for her to have another goat. I don't know, I guess i just feel like people don't understand WHY I keep only one goat. I guess I just felt like this was directed toward me. Or maybe I took it too personal, which I tend to do.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont because its not , if it was it wouldnt have gotten one post , at least from any of us that know you Kayla :hug:
I stated there are exceptions and people do have one goat and they live happy lives with the best care. 
IMO , this thread is directed more at people who buy goats singly with other intention then just a pet. Most buy two , some may buy one for a companion animal that the goat will live with . 
Your situation cannot be compared to anything remotely related to this thread.
Kayla you take wonderful care of Miracle and dont let anybody tell you any different !


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Laura. I think I just needed a moment to calm down. I am easily offended and just felt like I was the only person on here that only owns one goat so that's why I took it personal. I'm sorry if I offended anyone or made you feel bad. I took it the wrong way and just needed a moment to take a breath. On that note, I am going to bed. I have work in the morning.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Thanks Laura. I think I just needed a moment to calm down. I am easily offended and just felt like I was the only person on here that only owns one goat so that's why I took it personal. I'm sorry if I offended anyone or made you feel bad. I took it the wrong way and just needed a moment to take a breath. On that note, I am going to bed. I have work in the morning.


:hug: No worries Kayla


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

In my


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Before this get too out of hand. I would justice to say that we are entitled to our own opinion and that just because someone has an opinion different from yours does not mean that it's wrong. 
Personally, I don't think it's a problem to just have one goat and I don't think it's irresponsible either. What is irresponsible is when someone gets a goat and leaves it chained outside. It's When they don't have the proper shelter or vet care. When they don't have food or water. Those are the necessities and a lot of goats don't even have these, trust me. I have seen it. 
Just because they are a single goat doesn't mean that they aren't happy and aren't getting cared for properly. Vice-versa too, just because a person has a goat herd doesn't mean that they are happy and being taken care of.
We all just need to remember that there is not one thing that qualifies a person as a good goat owner. There are a lot of components that go into it and there are also a lot of different standards. One thing only.does not make you a good or bad goat owner. It is a number of things combined.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We all have something to add to this thread. I think we feel for the goats and worry they wont be happy and not have the care we want them to have. Im guilty of it. But there are circumstances where goats do wonderfully alone , or end up alone and do just as well because of the care and love they are getting. Is hard sometimes to think a goat would be happy alone , especially for us that have multiple goats.
I apologize if I offended anyone here with my comments.
I never want to hurt anybody . I am guilty on commenting without thinking things through first and being mindful of other peoples situations . I need to work on that. Just saying.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I think the point has been well made. In order for solo goats to be happy and well adjusted they need to be bonded into some other kind of "herd". This might be other companion animals, like horses, or it might be a human family. Sometimes that happens and all is well, as evidenced here. Often, it sadly doesn't. For those solo goat owners who are truly dedicated to socializing their goat into a substitute "herd", I see no reason to be offended.


----------



## capra (May 7, 2013)

I have a herd but I have one goat who has "earned" a new name:
B-behavior
I-incompatible
T-to the
C-cumulative
H-herd
She spends her days with the horses on the other side of the property away from the other Goats. Does she like it? No! But I am not in the mood to fix chain link fences from her fence fighting with everyone.
Flair's Fayre

typed on my little tiny keyboard


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

My bottle baby wide rather be a dog inside the house compared to a goat... She hates the other goats and she always wants me to solely give her all of my attention. She barely knows how to boat. I even had to buy her a dog house to put in the pen with her because she refuses to sleep in the barn with the others. She would LOVE to be a solo goat.. With the company of dogs and humans. She is one goat I will NEVER get rid of.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I started out with a solo goat and to this day he still prefers to be by himself than with other goats.

Breeding saanens I find I have several does who would be perfectly happy to live by themselves as an only goat, they are happy in the herd but would be equally happy being a backyard single goat. 

My saanen buck is currently housed alone he cant see or hear any other goats and he is quite happy. 

So I really dont think its black and white. Yes two goats is usually better but if managed correctly and the right animal, goats can be kept by themselves happily and healthily. I offer discounts for pairs but wouldnt refuse to sell a single goat, unless it was a sister or particularly attached to another one.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I would rather see someone with one goat and takes excellent care of it than someone with many goats and neglect them. I wanted one goat before but after reading about the benefit of getting more than one, I decide I can afford two. So I got two. I have so much fun with just two I decided to get two more. Now I'll be getting another one. Five to me is a good number. They are all pets, all wethers and I love them. I hope I can resist the temptation to get more.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

There is quite a difference between a pet single goat and a single livestock goat. If your goat's living in the house and being extensively handled its entire life you don't need another goat. If your goats outside by itself its not a good thing. Regardless if you think you're goats ok in my opinion its not unless under certain circumstances the goat is just one of those that do better alone. I know from experience. Beep was raised by me as a single goat. She is an absolute nightmare and miserable because of it. She does not know how to react to other goats because she has been so humanized and she doesn't fit with people because she's a goat. Animals develop personality issues when they are treated like humans. Don't get me wrong I love my goats and I do spoil them. I still enjoy bringing the kids in to sit on the couch and watch tv with me, I might dress them up for a special occasion but I do not treat them as humans. I'm not putting anyone down who does. That's entirely your own right to do what you want and I'm no one to say otherwise but its always good to hear both sides to things.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

xymenah, I really think it depends on the goat. All of mine that would do fine as single goats, have been raised outside in a herd. But I can take them out to places/shows/appearances by themselves where there are no other goats and they are happy. One of them had to be isolated in my backyard for two weeks, no visual or sound contact with any other goats, she thought it was awesome  Mind you she's not very intelligent and reminds me of that Dory fish in Finding Nemo ... but yeah, I think solo goats can be outside goats, they dont need to be house pets, provided you have the RIGHT individual goat. My first boy was raised outside with our dog.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I really think that any goat, inside or out, can do fine as a single goat. The only circumstance that should go into it is how the animal is being cared for. If they are healthy and are being properly cared for then there should be no problem with someone owning a single goat. 
You could also say this about a herd of goats. If they are being cared for properly then there is no problem with someone owning 50. 
It could go the opposite way too. If someone isn't caring for a single goat right then they shouldn't own one. Same for someone with a herd of goats.
It's not quantity, it's quality.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask this question but, I've been reading the posts and it made me curious about something. 
I noticed a couple of you say you either keep or bring your goats in the house. Are they housebroken and if so how did you do this?
I don't necessarily have an opinion on 1 goat vs 2 goats, but I am very curious about potty training a goat .


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Animalfamily- you do it like you would a dog


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I just put diapers on mine because its just a short visit and only when they are kids and can't eat my moms house plants but many people potty train them like a dog.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The one I have in the house now potty trained himself. He leaves berries to be swept up but, he always goes pee in his crate. He only had a couple accidents the first couple days. This one will be in quarentine for about one more week and then I can't start introducing him to the others.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

"I sell dairy goats, Home Depot sells weed eaters."


I like that!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

caprine crazy said:


> I'm sorry, but I feel EXTREMELY offended by this. I only have one goat, but I got her as a baby. She grew up in MY house with humans with NO other goats and she turned JUST FINE! There are goats out there that don't HAVE to have a companion. Another reason she can't have a friend is that she MIGHT have CL. I'm sorry but I can't take a chance of infecting another goat. I'm stressed out enough with her just as it is. And getting another goat that already has CL is NOT an option. Her barn is not big enough for another goat. My Uncle built it with his bare hands and thought it was big enough for two but turns out it isn't. Miracle did have a friend for a while but her friend, Abby, got CL. That's where all of my problems with CL and my family started. I'm sorry but, I'm pretty damn proud of the goat I have. She is so much better off with her in my care than my Uncle's. So what she got an infectious disease? So what she doesn't have a friend? At least she gets fresh clean water, grain, and hay everyday. She has toys she can play with and we give her plenty of attention. I'm really friggin' sick and tired of people lecturing me about getting my goat a friend. She is MY goat and I know what is best for MY goat, just like all of you know whats best for your goats. I think i need to take a breather before ny head explodes...


Sorry, Sweetie...you are a very conscientious goat owner...not all are...as I am sure you know. You are unusual, as a matter of fact. So, please don't take this personally...even though it works for you...it will not work for the "average" newbie goat owner. A lot of our recommendations are a generalization...I'm sure I do things that not everyone does...it's normal...we all have different needs, wants. But "generally speaking" it is better to have more then one goat.

My policy is that I do not sell goats into a "single goat" situation. Yours was a "rescue" situation, right? That is far different then a breeder selling a goat into a single life.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

I started with one goat kid knowing I would be getting another soon. We paid a lot of attention to our one goat and she did fine and seemed happy, would play with our dog and follow us around. I must say however that when we got the second she was soooooo happy, it was kinda like now my life is complete. It's so much fun to watch them play and interact. Having been on both sides I would not have only one goat, although they can be happy they aren't complete. Doesn't cost much more to feed a second and they are fun to watch together.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Di said:


> Sorry, Sweetie...you are a very conscientious goat owner...not all are...as I am sure you know. You are unusual, as a matter of fact. So, please don't take this personally...even though it works for you...it will not work for the "average" newbie goat owner. A lot of our recommendations are a generalization...I'm sure I do things that not everyone does...it's normal...we all have different needs, wants. But "generally speaking" it is better to have more then one goat.
> 
> My policy is that I do not sell goats into a "single goat" situation. Yours was a "rescue" situation, right? That is far different then a breeder selling a goat into a single life.


There are exceptions to every rule, but they don't invalidate the rule. I have actually met several really responsible single goat owners with very happy healthy well adjusted goats like caprine crazy. I have met a lot more really loving single goat owners who truly adore their single goat but don't have enough experience to recognize that their single goat is miserable, lonely and neurotic. *raises hand* This was me 20 years ago. I don't think the second hand rescue goat I had back then had a miserable life but looking back now I realize how misinformed, uneducated and inexperienced I was and how much better poor little Sarahgoatkin's life could have been. Everything i do now for my goats to help them be happy and well adjusted is done for their benefit and in memory to her, I have a lot to make up for to that little Pygmy and I hope somewhere out there she can see what i have learned and is nodding in approval.

The goats I see who do so well alone have owners who ARE their "herd".

I come from a background with horses and there are similar debates about this as well. I have VERY strong feelings about it, in fact, and I firmly believe that unless a horse is going to live alone from birth until death it MUST have a herd, even if that is only one other horse, for at least the first 18 months to 2 years. If a horse is ever going to function in a herd situation (like almost all of them do at one point or another even if it is just 10 minutes of turnout time in a shared paddock) they absolutely must learn proper horse communication during their critical formative years. This is the reason so many orphaned foals grow up to be dangerous tyrants, a human can't teach a horse how to be a horse and how to communicate with other horses. BUT a horse who will only ever live alone who is raised alone can turn out to be a happy healthy horse (like many high level show horses do) and adult horses, depending on their temperament, can happily live alone, not all, but some. My Gypsy, Brego, is currently living alone. He loved having friends, and I am sure he would love having them again. But he tends to be low man on the totem pole even when his pasturemates are mini horses. So his personality really shines when he has just me as his herd mate. My mini that I had, Sparrow, absolutely loses his mind when he has to be alone. He was alone for 6 months or so when my elderly pony passed away and he was awful.

I think it is pretty much the same with goats. They are herd animals, they need other goats to be their best, but that doesn't mean you can't have a single goat. It just means that to keep a single goat you have to go above and beyond to meet the needs of the goat, especially the needs normally met by their herdmates.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Di said:


> Sorry, Sweetie...you are a very conscientious goat owner...not all are...as I am sure you know. You are unusual, as a matter of fact. So, please don't take this personally...even though it works for you...it will not work for the "average" newbie goat owner. A lot of our recommendations are a generalization...I'm sure I do things that not everyone does...it's normal...we all have different needs, wants. But "generally speaking" it is better to have more then one goat.
> 
> My policy is that I do not sell goats into a "single goat" situation. Yours was a "rescue" situation, right? That is far different then a breeder selling a goat into a single life.


I think I am pretty much the only person on this website that owns only one goat. So, that's why I took it personal. I don't know if I would call it a rescue, but here's how it goes.

Miracle was born with a brother and a sister. Her sister was still in the sac when my aunt found her. She was dead. Miracle was almost dead, also still in the sac. Miracle's brother, mommy actually cleaned off and decided to keep. So, my aunt finds Miracle and calls my uncle (her brother) to come down because it's his farm. He comes down and my aunt has her cleaned off. He tube feeds her colostrum. The neighbors (who also own a single goat) bring a box over to keep her in. My aunt gives me a call and tells me all about her and that she might not make it through the night. I said,"Well, if she makes it call her Miracle." She made it! We came down the next day to see her. She was beautiful! I had to have her. My uncle didn't necessarily take the best care of his animals. I mean they got food and water, but they never got their hooves trimmed, the pen was so muddy they could hardly walk, and the barn never got cleaned. My mom and I took her home with us. My uncle started workign on building a house for her then. She lived in our house for 10 weeks. When he brought up the house, he brought up another goat for Miracle. They sort of got along. Miracle kinda looked at her like," What the heck are you? Mom, what am I supposed to do with this?" Anyway, Abby, Miracle's friend ended up with CL and we had to sell her. Miracle seemed more relaxed after we got rid of Abby. So, that's my little story.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Miracle loves being with you and your Mom and wants nothing else to do with another goat  She bonded so deeply with you two that once you brought in Abby , she was like, "but she's a goat , I supposed to live with a goat " , lolol. Sorry about Abby honey 
This is such a unique situation with a sad , but sweet ending.
Give Miracle a hug for me Kayla


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Caprine crazy you are not the only one to have a single goat. I have my doe izzy by herself, she was at my sisters and I was told to move her. She is know at my bf's parents place on a farm. She kidded but I had to find a home for them as they are boys. I am hopefully going to get another doe to keep Izzy company, but also to breed. I think goats are fine alone if they have plenty of interaction. I love the story about miracle!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

^^I don't feel so alone!! <3 

And thank you Laura. I will! If the little stinker will let me.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> I am sorry you feel offended. It is easy for us to anthropomorphize goats, making them seem human. But they're not, and they have different needs than us. It is in the best interest of a goat or other herd animal to be a part of a herd. To keep a goat alone just seems irresponsible, in my opinion.
> 
> Remember, we are all entitled to different opinions.


People need other people, dogs need other dogs, horses need other horses and goats need other goats.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

surveyman said:


> People need other people, dogs need other dogs, horses need other horses and goats need other goats.


Ok now I take offince to that. 
my horse did just fine alone after her mom died 11/11/11. 
Frainky now that she has goats to hang out with I dont think she wants another horse around. 
They dont NEED its in the best intrest but they DONT need.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

My buck lives as an only goat in a horse run off my barn, but he is buddies with one of my mares. They always have to know where the other is at


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

goatgirl132 said:


> Ok now I take offince to that.
> my horse did just fine alone after her mom died 11/11/11.
> Frainky now that she has goats to hang out with I dont think she wants another horse around.
> They dont NEED its in the best intrest but they DONT need.


I'll keep you company  As I said earlier, my buck lives alone, no other critters, he is perfectly happy. At various times in my life i have kept single goats. As you said, its usually preferable to have more than one, but some goats are able to adapt to being by themselves and are just fine.

My horse at the moment lives with 2 other horses and 2 cows, and the goats have access to the big animal paddock as well. But given her choice, she would rather live by herself no other horses or any other animals. She does NOT like other horses, she also doesnt like the cows at all and she only tolerates the goats because I said she had to lol


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

surveyman said:


> People need other people, dogs need other dogs, horses need other horses and goats need other goats.


I do appreiceiate your comment and I can totally see where you are coming from, but you seem to be thinking with a one track mind. I understand that it is _ideal_ for animals to have others like themselves to bond with. It's natural and you feel that it's only appropriate for mammals to have others like them to live with.

What you aren't realizing is that mammals don't need companions like themselves to be happy, just a companion in general. I totally disagree that people need people to be happy. I have met plenty of people that would be happier living in the middle of nowhere, alone, with their animals, with no other human to bother them, compared to living with people. I also disagree with dogs needing other dogs, my aunt and uncle have been a single dog family for their whole life and they have owned the happiest, healthiest dogs I have ever seen. They even get jealous when other dogs come around. I have a single horse and she is fine. She does not act out, in fact she is the sweetest horse I have ever owned. If I had to guess, I would say she enjoys all the attention we have for her because she _is_ a single horse. With this being said, goats do not need other goats to be happy. There are many cases where single goats are happier just as happy as a herd of goats.

Animals do *NOT* need other animals of their kind to be happy. What they need is proper care, love, and attention to be happy. A "single" animal is not actually alone because they have the love of their human owners.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

surveyman said:


> People need other people, dogs need other dogs, horses need other horses and goats need other goats.


I don't necessarily agree with people needing other people. I'm an only child but you don't see me complaining. Actually I enjoy it.  And seeing the troubles my mother is going through with her siblings and seeing how my best friend has 8 brothers and sisters (9 on the way) I don't think I want any siblings. I mean I have my parents and I really only have one best friend, unless I count Riley and Skyla that makes 3. I prefer to be alone most of the time. I guess that's just me. Everyone has there own personality, and so do animals. Some just prefer to be by themselves. And More power to them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I dont agree that people need people and animals need other animals of the same species to live. To breed , yes . Im not talking solitary confinement. Company is company , no matter it be a bird or a cat , that company is sought after , we like it. Its animals that lower our blood pressure , not humans , lolol They raise it !
I have a dog that would much rather be living in a single dog household.He learned to deal with being in a pack and does well but he would thrive being the only dog. Yes , herd animals would rather be with their herd , pack animals with their pack, but that doesn't have to be of the same species. Like was mentioned before , we are all individuals , animals and people alike.
Just my opinion


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I also have one dog that would rather be alone.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's my situations.

I have a herd of goats. I have a goat named Miriam that goes off on her own and she has no interest in the other goats. She's a saanen.

I also have an alpine baby that hates other goats, she only likes people.... She'd be happy with no other goats.

The rest of my herd are very goaty goats. They prefer the herd.


----------

